# I'm buying a used car in Germany and I think I just really ****ed up



## plzhelpmeimamoron

I just moved to Germany and I'm under a lot of pressure to get a car as soon as possible. So, I went to a local dealership with good ratings, found a car that looked good and everything, but **I signed a ****ing contract that I couldn't understand like a complete idiot.**

I didn't even realize what I was signing, I thought I was just getting documents so I could check out the car. I'm so stupid.

I can't post a picture of the contract but it starts with "Kaufvertrag für ein gebrauchtes Kraftfahrzeug Privatverkauf." It's the first link on google for "kaufvertrag pdf"

After I came back I translated it (yeah a smart person would do that before signing something). It says the seller mentioned accident damage, he didn't. It says he gave me the TUV, he didn't. I didn't get Part 1 of the Zulassungsbescheinigung.



I haven't payed for the car yet. Can I get out of this? How ****ed am I?


----------



## Nononymous

Might be best if you quickly contacted a bilingual lawyer? On the one hand, you signed a contract. On the other hand, if things promised in the contract were not delivered, that's potentially a way out, and there may also be a waiting or cooling-off period during which you can back out without penalty.

Otherwise what is the problem, exactly? Are you not happy with the car, or the fact that it's had (unknown until you translated the contract) accident damage.


----------



## plzhelpmeimamoron

My biggest concern is that the car doesn't have a TÜV, and that it won't pass inspection after I own it. My second biggest concern is that it has some serious accident damage that I'm unaware of, if its dents or some minor problems, I'm ok with that.

Hopefully I won't in trouble for skirting the rules, but here's the image of the contract: i*imgur*com/r368LGv*jpg

You'll have to replace the * with .

I appreciate your help.


----------



## Nononymous

I am not a lawyer, let alone a German lawyer, nor have I owned a car in Germany. However it does appear that you signed a contract stating that you received a bunch of documents, and that the vehicle has accident or other damage.

I would go see an English-speaking lawyer and/or consumer protection bureau at this point.


----------



## Tellus

Hi,
unfortunately TO 's text is partially obscure, too many stars.
Even the link is wrong, so can 't look at the pict.
But usually a standard form by ADAC will be used between private seller / buyer. #1
https://www.autowerk24-hamburg.de/fileadmin/media/downloads/ADAC-Kaufvertrag_Privat.pdf

A prof. dealer should use another form #2
https://www.check24.de/kfz-versicherung/files/pdf/kfz-kaufvertrag-gewerblich.pdf

So if the seller is dealer in this case he could use a wrong form and could be fined.
Anyway it seems to be a case for a lawyer.

btw. if I would buy a car from a dealer or private: car history, TÜV and complete papers are mandatory.


----------



## Nononymous

Here's the link to the contract: http://i.imgur.com/r368LGv.jpg


----------



## Tellus

Nononymous said:


> Here's the link to the contract: http://i.imgur.com/r368LGv.jpg


It 's a contract between privates, no dealer contract.
https://www.kfz-auskunft.de/formulare/autokaufvertrag.pdf

copy "Der Verkäufer verkauft hiermit das nachstehend bezeichnete gebrauchte Kraftfahrzeug an den Käufer *privat *weiter. "

In TO's contract are written that Zulassungsbescheinigung Teil #1 was handed over,
Box is signed. But it 's not really important, because Teil #2 is important for ownership .

btw. copy and translation of the header:

"Notes on the used car purchase or sale

The warranty is required by law.
The warranty in the car trade is a voluntary service of the dealer (in addition to the statutory warranty obligation). The used car warranty largely includes only certain modules, the cost of repair is often only partially remunerated.
When selling a vehicle to a private individual, the dealer must give the warranty. 
An exclusion in the vehicle purchase contract is unlawful.
Freelancers and private individuals who are not car dealers can not fully exclude the warranty in the purchase contract. The sentence: "Purchased under exclusion of any warranty as visited and sample driven" can be found in many private purchase contracts. According to a recent court ruling of the Federal Court of Justice (file reference: VIII ZR 26/14) this clause does not protect against standing still for known deficiencies. It is not allowed to exclude in contractual clauses the liability for gross negligence and physical and health damage"


----------



## Seeloewen

*TUV important!!*



plzhelpmeimamoron said:


> I just moved to Germany and I'm under a lot of pressure to get a car as soon as possible. So, I went to a local dealership with good ratings, found a car that looked good and everything, but **I signed a ****ing contract that I couldn't understand like a complete idiot.**
> 
> I didn't even realize what I was signing, I thought I was just getting documents so I could check out the car. I'm so stupid.
> 
> I can't post a picture of the contract but it starts with "Kaufvertrag für ein gebrauchtes Kraftfahrzeug Privatverkauf." It's the first link on google for "kaufvertrag pdf"
> 
> After I came back I translated it (yeah a smart person would do that before signing something). It says the seller mentioned accident damage, he didn't. It says he gave me the TUV, he didn't. I didn't get Part 1 of the Zulassungsbescheinigung.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't payed for the car yet. Can I get out of this? How ****ed am I?


Reply
I bought a VW van from a private party in Hamburg. It had a TÜV but as I learned a month later it must have been falsified as the underbody was rusted through. So buyer beware! You have to look for yourself at the condition of the auto. Get a lawyer quick and annual the sale if you didn't get a TÜV.


----------



## rjadhav163

After reading your contract even I would suggest that you get a lawyer!

*AND NEVER SIGN ANYTHING IN GERMANY UNLESS YOU HAVE UNDERSTOOD IT 100 % !!!*


----------

